# 1994 Bluebird SSS in AUS



## Master_Scythe (May 24, 2006)

Hi all. Im new to the Nissan scene, and im thinking of buying a Bluebird SSS 1994

Now my father, being the worrysome thing he is, is complaining about it being an import, and thusly parts being hard to find.

Everything ive read is about reliability, so thats good. Im an old teen, so money isnt exactly everywhere 

I was just wondering if you could tell me some things about this car that would be hard for me to find out otherwise, 

and most importantly. what OTHER MODEL parts fit it? Is there any part from a non import that will fit? (such as bumpers or something)

thank you all.

Scythe.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I will answer a few things.

In general, import parts will cost more than domestic. Luckly most maintenance items are already backfilled by many aftermarket vendors. Things like spark plugs, wires, distributor cap & rotor, battery, etc. are relatively cheap and can easily be found. 

But remember one thing, a ten-year old car will start to show it's age due to normal wear and tear. For instance, at the five to ten-year mark you can expect to see some things like the alternator, starter, battery, distributor, brakes, oxygen sensor, and tires start to fail. There are obviously many more items but you get the point. If the previous owner took good care of those items then you can count yourself blessed. Otherwise, get ready to feed this animal.

Do some online research for what type of problems people are having and you will get some ideas of what fails on its own.


----------



## Master_Scythe (May 24, 2006)

Well thanks 

Ive read reviews, talked to people who still own em, etc etc.

Everyone says "i havent spent a cent, most reliable car EVER" so im too worried about stuff as long as i give it a service the day i get it.

im more interested in model compatability.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Just to give you a heads up about the reliability. They are wonderful cars I'm not going to kid you into thinking otherwise. However, the parts can rack up a nice bill if they hit you all at once and some people on this forum have had some nasty problems arise. And with a car that's 10 years old like Jserrano said you're at the mercy of previous owners. Please also keep an eye on the key problems people have seen (oil in distributor, intake leaks, etc..). 

As far as compatability I think there were a few other posts in the recent past that delt with Bluebirds but I can't remember the exact topics. I would use the search feature of the forum to find out a little more. The search feature is extremely helpful with most topics in general. Good luck with it.

Darktide:fluffy:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Master_Scythe said:


> Hi all. Im new to the Nissan scene, and im thinking of buying a Bluebird SSS 1994
> 
> Now my father, being the worrysome thing he is, is complaining about it being an import, and thusly parts being hard to find.
> 
> ...



this guy (KA24Tech) is very knowledgable on Nissan, he's an ex nissan tech.  You could always PM him


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Gday Scythe.
I will assume that you are talking about the 2.4L FWD bluebird, not the 2.0L Turbo AWD imported ATTESA bluebird.
I live in Aus and own a 93 model LX bluebird manual (Australian delivered 2.4, not the import 2.0). 
I've had my car for 6 years now and it has been extremely reliable. Because of the experiences with my car, my Mother, my brother and one of our friends all ran out and bought one.
As Darktide and jserrano have already said, parts can be on the expensive side, but compared to austrailian built cars, these nissans are of a far superior build quality in my opinion and they seem to have practically no inherent problems. Anything that goes wrong with them simply seems to be related to age and/or wear and tear.
Parts aren't too hard to find, as lots of the parts are shared between multiple nissan models. Just remember, it's not a 'grey import', it's an 'Australian delivered' car, so you can always get any parts that you need through Nissan australia.
The 2.4 motor gives great fuel economy but still has the guts to keep up with much larger 6 cylinder powered cars on the road.
Good luck.
Dan.


----------

